# chest workout



## killchamp84 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys need advice on chest workout, bc everything I do I can't get it to burn.. like when I workout arms or shoulders or even absorb...


----------



## killchamp84 (Jan 28, 2010)

Absorb means abs


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2010)

The burn isn't important. If you did 2000 reps with 5lbs it would likely burn a lot but it would stimulate practically zero growth.

The burn, the pump, soreness the next day...all this stuff doesn't necessarily mean you're getting a good workout, and the lack of it doesn't mean your workout was meaningless. Theyre just possible side-effects of doing exercise. Dont worry about it.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 28, 2010)

1000 push-ups a day.


----------



## Phineas (Jan 28, 2010)

did you try lighter fluid?


----------



## FMJ (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## killchamp84 (Jan 29, 2010)

1000 push ups a day come on guys this is for real.


----------



## Perdido (Jan 29, 2010)

Do Benches followed by Fly's.


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 29, 2010)

...and as I usually say...equally as important...what are you eating?  unless of course you're really just worried about a "burn"


----------



## Moze (Jan 29, 2010)

If I may offer a suggestion here....There is a slight chance that your carb intake is a little low.  That would lead to not enough energy during your workout, which would hinder your whole volume of intensity.  You might feel tired after 3 sets of  a certain exercise, but in reality you might not have applied the proper load.

Try taking your bodyweight and multiplying that times 1.25 for daily carb intake.
Then divide that number by the number of times you eat each day, and that would tell you how many carbs in grams, you should eat at each meal.

For protein try 1.5  x your bodyweight... etc.
For fats try .22 x your bodyweight....etc.

Try eating oatmeal about an hour before you lift, and a banana about 1/2 hour before you lift.  Maybe a tablespoon of flaxseed oil as well.  Maybe try potatoes with your breakfast, and brown rice with your lunch, the oats before the workout, and sweet potatoes with dinner.  Nice clean food-not processed.  You can really measure your daily fat intake accurately by measuring different oils by a teaspoon. 1 teaspoon of olive oil = 5 grams of fat.

If you eat like that for a week, and your workout intensity doesn't increase, then ease the carbs  back to 1.0 times your bodyweight for daily intake, since the problem is something else, like simply not giving enough effort to your reps etc.  But those good clean carbs should give you the fuel to ramp up the intensity, which might help with that pump and burn.


----------



## Moze (Jan 29, 2010)

If I may offer a suggestion here....There is a slight chance that your carb intake is a little low.  That would lead to not enough energy during your workout, which would hinder your whole volume of intensity.  You might feel tired after 3 sets of  a certain exercise, but in reality you might not have applied the proper load.

Try taking your bodyweight and multiplying that times 1.25 for daily carb intake.
Then divide that number by the number of times you eat each day, and that would tell you how many carbs in grams, you should eat at each meal.

For protein try 1.5  x your bodyweight... etc.
For fats try .22 x your bodyweight....etc.

Try eating oatmeal about an hour before you lift, and a banana about 1/2 hour before you lift.  Maybe a tablespoon of flaxseed oil as well.  Maybe try potatoes with your breakfast, and brown rice with your lunch, the oats before the workout, and sweet potatoes with dinner.  Nice clean food-not processed.  You can really gauge your daily fat intake accurately by measuring different oils by a measuring teaspoon. 1 teaspoon of olive oil = 5 grams of fat.

If you eat like that for a week, and your workout intensity doesn't increase, then ease the carbs  back to 1.0 times your bodyweight for daily intake, since the problem is something else, like simply not giving enough effort to your reps etc.  But those good clean carbs should give you the fuel to ramp up the intensity, which might help with that pump and burn.


----------



## Moze (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry for the duplicate post


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2010)

killchamp84 said:


> 1000 push ups a day come on guys this is for real.



Like i said:



Gazhole said:


> The burn isn't important. If you did 2000 reps with 5lbs it would likely burn a lot but it would stimulate practically zero growth.
> 
> The burn, the pump, soreness the next day...all this stuff doesn't necessarily mean you're getting a good workout, and the lack of it doesn't mean your workout was meaningless. Theyre just possible side-effects of doing exercise. Dont worry about it.


 
Why is the burn so important? Judge how well your workouts are going by something a little less subjective. Did you lift more weight? Did you do more reps? Could you manage another set? Were your rest times lower? Did the session take less time as a whole?


----------



## 200+ (Jan 30, 2010)

killchamp84 said:


> Hey guys need advice on chest workout, bc everything I do I can't get it to burn.. like when I workout arms or shoulders or even absorb...



Please tell me your goal:

1. Build Mass
2. Increase Strength
3. Get a "Burn" in your muscles. 

That way I can determine if you are a troll


----------



## killchamp84 (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions ill try the oatmeal and banana trick.


----------



## killchamp84 (Jan 31, 2010)

And as for 200+. Im not trying to build mass. Im just trying to figure out if the workout im doing is going to be effective..


----------



## killchamp84 (Jan 31, 2010)

and what do you mean if im a troll?


----------



## maturemuscle (Jan 31, 2010)

Cannot recall ever getting a burn in my pecs, my pecs may be sore the next day if I haven't worked chest in a few days. My feedback is how I am progressing as far as weight increase and reps.


----------



## FMJ (Jan 31, 2010)

killchamp84 said:


> thanks for the suggestions ill try the oatmeal and banana trick.


 
Someone suggested I try the oatmeal and banana trick once....

It wasn't exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 1, 2010)

try some drop sets, that should get the blood flowing. Maybe a slower rep tempo will help you out also.


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 1, 2010)

200+ said:


> Please tell me your goal:
> 
> 1. Build Mass
> 2. Increase Strength
> ...



You need to answer the above question first. And add 4. for "Fat Loss" as an option.

Based on your above posts, I'd bet a gazillion dollars the only pressing exercises you need are as follows:

1. Flat Bench
2. Incline Bench
3. Shoulder Press

Depending on your stated goal, volume, reps, rest between sets, etc. would then follow. And of course, a diet plan.

KY


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 1, 2010)

maturemuscle said:


> Cannot recall ever getting a burn in my pecs, my pecs may be sore the next day if I haven't worked chest in a few days. My feedback is how I am progressing as far as weight increase and reps.



I'll second this.


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 1, 2010)

Because of a little rotator cuff problem (it hurts like hell to do any overhead presses) I have not worked my shoulders in about a year. My shoulders are doing just fine on the heavy flat bench presses and the incline presses. I have learned that your shoulders will grow and keep up with the chest if you are properly working your chest with compound movements. Personally I think lateral raises and the like are a waste of time if your goal is to get stronger and bigger.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 1, 2010)

maturemuscle said:


> Personally I think lateral raises and the like are a waste of time if your goal is to get stronger and bigger.



I won't second this.
I think some shoulder routine is necessary
My personal favorites are Standing Barbell press and Corner press.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 2, 2010)

Lateral raises have their place IMO.  A person who's doing a lot of benching can actually develop imbalances because their program utilizes the front delts so much.  A lot of powerlifters include some type of delt work to try and balance their program.


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish I could do shoulder exercises such military presses but my rotator cuff injury prevents me from doing the overhead presses. All routines should be total body based with equal emphasis on back, legs, shoulders and chest. Most people I talk to in the gym are surprised to hear that I am not doing any shoulder work because of my shoulder development. Maybe I got lucky with genetics but I think it is more likely the heavy rows and the heavy chest presses. If my goal was a bodybuilding contest I would do lateral raises (if my shoulder injury would allow it) but I haven't done them in several years. Opinions are going to differ just like the workout routines are going to differ based on personal preferences and body types. What works for me may not help the next guy.


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 2, 2010)

maturemuscle said:


> I wish I could do shoulder exercises such military presses but my rotator cuff injury prevents me from doing the overhead presses.




I agree military presses can be taxing. You could try corner press, it's very easy on your body. I alternate corner and barbell press, shit starts to hurt if I do standing barbell press week in week out over a good period of time. 

I also agree that everyone is different and results vary. If my shoulders were growing really well without any isolations than I wouldn't do any. Mine just need the extra push. I have the same problem with calves and triceps.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow.  So much advice on how to achieve a "Burn". I wish someone had posted this years ago! Think of all of the burn~age I have missed! I'm going to buy some Oatmeal and Bananas, and maybe throw in a little Dextrose.... a couple of twinkies....and another banana......Bam! Dream Burn! Excellent! 


Now.....On to "*Pump*"....any of you experts have anything on "*Pump*"? I would really really like to get that *Post~Burn PUMP *going on..then my weight training life will be dreamy!!! 

Thanks Guys!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 2, 2010)

Here ya go my brutha!








GICH


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 2, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Here ya go my brutha!
> 
> GICH


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Wow.  So much advice on how to achieve a "Burn". I wish someone had posted this years ago! Think of all of the burn~age I have missed! I'm going to buy some Oatmeal and Bananas, and maybe throw in a little Dextrose.... a couple of twinkies....and another banana......Bam! Dream Burn! Excellent!
> 
> 
> Now.....On to "*Pump*"....any of you experts have anything on "*Pump*"? I would really really like to get that *Post~Burn PUMP *going on..then my weight training life will be dreamy!!!
> ...



if you mix ground horse hooves and a pixy stick, snort it the pump will be mind blowing.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 2, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 3, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I agree military presses can be taxing. You could try corner press, it's very easy on your body. I alternate corner and barbell press, shit starts to hurt if I do standing barbell press week in week out over a good period of time.
> 
> I also agree that everyone is different and results vary. If my shoulders were growing really well without any isolations than I wouldn't do any. Mine just need the extra push. I have the same problem with calves and triceps.



I tried the corner presses today, I did them one arm at a time and I didn't have too much discomfort in my bad shoulder. Thanks for the tip. Hopefully I will get some extra delt development as I am able to add more weight. I will probably do some workouts using the two arm version.


----------



## killchamp84 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys working great!


----------



## Moze (Feb 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Wow.  So much advice on how to achieve a "Burn". I wish someone had posted this years ago! Think of all of the burn~age I have missed! I'm going to buy some Oatmeal and Bananas, and maybe throw in a little Dextrose.... a couple of twinkies....and another banana......Bam! Dream Burn! Excellent!
> 
> 
> Now.....On to "*Pump*"....any of you experts have anything on "*Pump*"? I would really really like to get that *Post~Burn PUMP *going on..then my weight training life will be dreamy!!!






Better to avoid the twinkies and the dextrose.  Absolutely no need for refined white sugar.  It simply raises the insulin level, which inhibits the release of growth hormones and depresses the immune system.  Not to mention, that insulin promotes fat storage, making way for fatty weight gain.  I don't think anybody wants that.  Much better to ramp up the _complex _carbs and get the quick carbs from fresh fruit!

As for the latter problem, the said *Pump *, If the previous device suggestion isn't quite working out...... this device may be of better assistance.  Hope this all helps, since you were asking so sincerely, and gratefully.......


----------



## rockhardly (Feb 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Here ya go my brutha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 5, 2010)

The chest workout I do is as follows:
Day 1
Flat bench 8x6x4xburnout increase weight by ten pounds eash set

Incline bench, same reps and sets

Decline widegrip, same reps an sets

Day 2

DB flat bench, same reps and sets

DB incline, same reps and sets

Decline close grip, same reps and sets

I have increased the weight I rep with by 90 lbs in four months with this workout, and I never get very sore or "feel a burn" (aka "the burn" is not important).


----------

